# IVF Scotland - Spire Edinburgh



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi there


Was just wondering is any lovely ladies were currently/previously attended/ing this clinic.


We have begun looking into others as our previous London one just seems too far.  I would appreciate any feedback, good or bad.


Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## zoom360 (Sep 3, 2011)

I had my first treatment there and found it to be good. Nurses and Dr's all very nice.


----------

